# would You Buy This??



## pridegoethb4thefall (Jan 3, 2013)

Ive found a new product I'm considering getting into.... based on the following claims, would you consider buying it?

This product has over 30 million dollars in studies behind it.

It is in use at the Cincinnati children's burn unit for children.
It is effective at repairing the damage caused by mustard gas in human eyes.
It speeds healing of living tissues by up to 40%
It is 100% non-toxic
Contains 22 amino acids
Cannot be over-dosed
Instantly hydrates living tissues
Proven safe for humans and animals, no withdrawal time for treated animals of any kind

That's a short list of the benefits. Ive used this product myself and on my children, and I know how well it works on dry skin, wounds, and sun burns.

I'm thinking of animal uses, udder treatments and wound care for all types of livestock. It has so many studies done and is getting FDA clearance soon as well. It is actually a product with the scientific proof behind it to prove its claims.

I'm kind of amazed by how this stuff works. But I'm wondering if there is a market for it. There is only one distributor of this formula in the US, so its not "out there" yet.

Does this sound like something you would use? What questions would you ask about it?

Thanks for your input!!


----------



## elevan (Jan 3, 2013)

Can you provide links to the studies?  That would be my question...let me see the proof, so to speak.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 3, 2013)

What is it made out of?
What does it cost?  I don't see farmers spending a ton of money on a little tube of cream, so cost would be my first thought.


----------



## Bossroo (Jan 3, 2013)

Good old fashioned  " Bag Balm" worked wonders then and now too !


----------



## Harbisgirl (Jan 3, 2013)

I'd need to know more about it. Cost is of course the biggest thing. How is it made? What is it made with? And yes, links to the research would be helpful as well. Lots of products claim to have a long list of benefits but until you know the details, you can't make that decision for yourself.


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Jan 3, 2013)

There are studies and their results available for people to read. If I decide to go with this product, I will definitely be putting the links up so people can see the results and read for themselves how amazing this product is. There are also a lot of unpublished studies I will be getting online. 

This product is currently in the hands of the US military, they are working on more studies as well, and are in negotiations to buy it in large quantities for the US stockpile (where they keep their stockpile of pain killers, antibiotics, etc).

Its also currently undergoing a 5/10 study to pass the FDA clearance requirements. The company doing the studies is the biggest in the world, most respected in the world and does studies for the government and pretty much anyone else who needs any kind of study.

The nice thing about this stuff is it is small enough on a molecular scale to actually penetrate the upper layer of skin and into the next 2 layers. It also increases the turn over of cells- actually facilitates new cell growth. So it is far more than your typical bag balm, and honestly bag balm does NOT even begin to compare to this product. It is scientifically proven to speed healing in even stubborn wounds within days not weeks. 30 million dollars in studies was not spent on a product that doesn't work! Before spending that kind of money, there had to be something there to begin with, right?! 

Cost is definatley a factor. I am working to get it to a more marketable price. Because it actually does what it says it does, it isn't cheap. But it isn't crazy expensive either. I think that once people see the studies and the actual results, they will realize they are paying for REAL results and a product that actually works!

At this point, I am looking at anywhere from 25.00 to 45.00 for up to a ten ounce bottle of spray, in a trigger spray bottle. It may also be available in other forms, like cream, wipes and dips and aerosol spray. Aerosol is currently the best value and the most effective, but I am trying to get it into other delivery methods at a better price. Not easy though... they have the stuff, the proof and the exclusive rights, so I have to really work it. Hard part is trying to get people to believe that this is a product that actually works like it says it does!!


----------



## Bossroo (Jan 3, 2013)

I have seen scientific reports on coloidal silver, emu oil as well as aloe that are very impressive too.


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 3, 2013)

What is the active ingredient? Or is this product "all natural" ?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 3, 2013)

pridegoethb4thefall said:
			
		

> Ive found a new product I'm considering getting into.... based on the following claims, would you consider buying it?
> 
> This product has over 30 million dollars in studies behind it.
> 
> ...


This sounds like a multi-level marketing deal?  Most people don't end up making much money off of those.


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Jan 3, 2013)

NO WAY is it MLM. 

I am not looking for anyone to get into selling this. In fact, its the exact opposite- I am getting an exclusive right to market this product in certain sectors of the marketplace. I DONT want anyone else to have access to this product without going through him or myself. They are the only people in the USA that sell it, and have their own specific product line and thats it. No one else is selling it. Period. My " could be partner" (for lack of a better term right now), is the only distributor and will NOT allow anyone else to sell it unless they are selling their brand in retail and not their own brand ( one of his or, possibly, mine.)


Really this is pretty much the superior wound healing product available in the market. It has not been made available to the public on any large scale yet.

It might help to explain that my hubby and I are into inventing, sales, marketing and TV product sales. As such we meet ALOT of people, see ALOT of new (and not so new) innovations of ALL kinds. Yes, we see a lot of snake oil and some pretty cool stuff too. We are actually partners with the man who sells the 'InStyler' on one of our own inventions. My hubby also invented the 'Derma-Pod' sold by Olay for their regenerist line. Any many more....

Needless to say, we get a lot of folks wanting to tell us their 'idea' or show us their new invention. So after doing this for 25 years, we are getting to know what works, and what doesn't. But even with that said, there are ALWAYS surprises... look at Snuggies and Pillow Pets. Who'da thought they would make multi-millions, if not billions of dollars in sales???

But I digress....

This product doesn't just make claims- it has the YEARS of research and huge studies behind it to prove each and every claim. And I know Im just one mom with just 6 children, but I know it works for us in every way it claims. 

So, if you could buy a spray to use on wounds on your animals that you KNEW would cause them to heal extremely rapidly with NO side effects or problems... would you buy it? And would you spend 45.00?
 Remember, this is good for wounds, sun burns, bruises, cuts, cracks in teats, torn ears, castration sites, surgical wounds,rear ends after birthing, umbilical cord sites, etc... and they WILL heal faster than anything you've ever tried. And with minimal to no scaring. 

Ok, now I sound like an info-mercial!! Hahahaha! I wish I could post the links to the studies right now, but since I am still in negotiations with the license holders, I can't do it. But I am hoping to very soon.
Im looking to see if there is a market interest for animal use. I don't want to spend time and money if people aren't interested in a product that is for rapid wound healing and skin repair in animals.

Interest is all I'm looking to find..... IF I could show you proof of claims.... Would YOU buy it??


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 3, 2013)

*If it said all that is implied, and I were richer, sure I'd buy it for $45.


Not on my budget now.*


----------



## RemudaOne (Jan 4, 2013)

I have a bottle of stuff in the cabinet that claims to do what you say and I paid about $40.00 for it. Problem is that you are supposed to apply it multiple times a day. Unless I have a severe wound that needs close monitoring, I am not going to pen an animal to apply medication, say for a scrape or minor injury. 

Also, when you're paying that much for a product and you have to apply multiple times a day, it's not going to last very long and becomes even more expensive. Consequently, I've never used the product in my cabinet. If I get a severe enough injury that requires penning an animal I will try it


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Jan 4, 2013)

RemudaOne said:
			
		

> I have a bottle of stuff in the cabinet that claims to do what you say and I paid about $40.00 for it. Problem is that you are supposed to apply it multiple times a day. Unless I have a severe wound that needs close monitoring, I am not going to pen an animal to apply medication, say for a scrape or minor injury.
> 
> Also, when you're paying that much for a product and you have to apply multiple times a day, it's not going to last very long and becomes even more expensive. Consequently, I've never used the product in my cabinet. If I get a severe enough injury that requires penning an animal I will try it


Any chance you could tell me what the stuff is? Id like to look it up, do a comparison. I want to see what is out there and how saturated the market is with these type of products.

 Im still kinda researching this product, trying to see if its viable, and of course if there is enough interest in it (especially once people see the proof of its abilities)


----------

